# DNR's new tide chart



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

Anyone notice the new layout for the tide chart? I love the new layout but has one major flaw. I cant access the second half of the list with my iphone as it doesnt allow me to scroll down on the lists. Emailed DNR. We will see if they try and make it a little more user friendly for cell phone users.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Link Please*

maybe we can help you figure out how to access


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/tides/index.asp


I can access on my comp.


----------



## dave5623 (Apr 16, 2007)

That website just hits a perl script off of www.saltwatertides.com. You can just go directly to http://www.saltwatertides.com/dynamic.dir/marylandsites.html and use it through your iphone there.


----------



## Big E (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks. Also dnr responded back. Looks like they changed the layout again.


----------



## fish67 (Dec 4, 2009)

The tide finder site at DNR prompted me to create a quick "tips" video on the importance of understanding tides as it relates to finding opportunities as a tidal fisherman. We do a lot of skinny water striper fishing and structure and tides and how they relate are HUGE in our success rate. It helps to know when to go, where to go and when to fight the weather or elements because you can predict better what your odds are...not sure if youtube videos will embed here or not. This was my first HD video uploaded to youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnbPEav6hhQ


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

New site works for me, very nice. Tide is a fishing factor but I tend to put a bit more sway with current.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

This works better on PC than mobile phone. It is too big and slow for mobile. Thanks anyway


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

fish67 said:


> The tide finder site at DNR prompted me to create a quick "tips" video on the importance of understanding tides as it relates to finding opportunities as a tidal fisherman. We do a lot of skinny water striper fishing and structure and tides and how they relate are HUGE in our success rate. It helps to know when to go, where to go and when to fight the weather or elements because you can predict better what your odds are...not sure if youtube videos will embed here or not. This was my first HD video uploaded to youtube.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnbPEav6hhQ


Nice video thanks for making it and sharing


----------

